# I need a hitch



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I guess I have to buy myself a manual sleeve hitch.
Who do I order one of those from? Unless someone here
has a used setup. I never see them for sale though.
Need it mostly for a rear blade that I already have.
Not planning on ripping up a 5 acre garden.
Just moving a little snow and probably a little dirt.
I guess they're all about the same quality?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What tractor are you buying it for?


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

It's for my little snapper lawn tractor.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

You say "LAWN TRACTOR".

Is that what you have or is it a GARDEN TRACTOR?

If it's a LT, I'd advise against it as they just aren't designed for ground engaged implements.

For instance, a sleeve hitch with a blade would turn my 2010 20 hp. Cub Cadet's hydro into a pile of junk in short order, while my 12 hp. Bolens 1250 could use it all day long.

What is the actual year and model of the Snapper?


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

It is an '09 LT200. Like my avatar.
And the craftsman rear blade is 42" I think? Not plowing fields wirh it. Just dealing with 6" snowfalls.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

THIS is why they don't offer a drawbar that will accept a sleeve hitch on your tractor. It's not designed for ground engagement.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guys. If I look for a tractor it just has to have a manual trans then?
Like this http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/grd/4193657785.html
or this one? http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/grd/4246850114.html


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Not necessarily manual, my GT is a hydrostatic. The difference is what the transmission is made out of, aluminum or steel. GT tractors have much stronger transmissions to drive power implements, and carry heavier loads.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

rubberfish said:


> Hey guys. If I look for a tractor it just has to have a manual trans then?
> Like this http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/grd/4193657785.html
> or this one? http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/grd/4246850114.html


Of the two you listed, I'd recommend the yardman as it looks like a much better built unit than the craftsman.

What you really need to look for is something that has a cast iron rear end as opposed to case aluminum.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.
There's a deere listed locally too. A 240.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I prefer a geared tranny over the hydro for pulling, plowing, etc. The hydros take a beating with those task.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

rubberfish said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> There's a deere listed locally too. A 240.


Go for the Deere rubberfish!!


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

The 240 would be worth taking a look at then?

I have a question. I'm told that my trans won't last.
What is it that actually will fail? The case? Clutch?


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Hitch*

I would not waste my money on a craftsman, yardman or any of these CHEAP money wasters, unless I was ONLY going to mow with it. As for a John Deere? Find you a Good Used one SEVERAL years old. And don't buy one at the big store lumber yards, (Lowes, Menards, Home Depot) these are cheap made knock off versions and not the same as the ones at a John Deere Dealer. 
I would look for a nice John Deere 316, 318 that someone redid. They are TANKS, built to last. Also, John Deere 300, 400 series tractors have POWER STEERING, a 240 does not. The 1st number in a John Deere tells you the series of tractor, a 318, is a 300 series and a 430 is a 400 series.
Now, you say your blade fits on the back.......trade it for a Front Push Blade. My Ford 2-n with a grader blade would move snow (barely), but the snow is behind you. Where are you going to pile it? A front blade, you push it to end of your drive and back up on PLOWED drive. BIG DIFFERENCE, (voice of Experience). 
It is said, that the John Deere 430 garden tractor was the BEST, all around, Yard Maintenance Machine EVER BUILT. THEY ARE TANKS........ and start at 3000.00.....but would be the Last One you would have to buy.
Word of Advise........Save your money and BUY you a Quality machine.....John Deere, Massey Ferguson, International Cub Cadets.... You Can Thank Me Later and You Will. 
GOOD LUCK with your decision...


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Some times the case will fail, the question then is, What broke inside. I'm no mechanic, but its the GUTS of a hydrostat that fails. My mowing tractor is a Hydro, But, my Work Tractor is Manual. My Son Killed my J.D.175 Hydro, he learned it would pop wheelies, of course it had 2000 hrs on it to.
Also, a hydro does not have a clutch. It has a pump that is run by a lever or foot pedal, that allows more fluid to flow into the hydrostat transmission. My ford 1210 has a pedal, I push forward and it moves forward. The more I push, the faster it goes, move the foot backwards, it stops and then goes in reverse.
I live in cornfield country and the farmers like hydro's, but will tell you their Manual tranny is the hardest worker.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been wrestling with this tractor thing for a bit now.
I'm gonna go have a look at the deere 240 I think.
Anything in particular I should be watching out for?


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

The 240 is gone.

How about this beast? Will it hold up?


----------

